# Malolatic Fermentation



## stdkls28 (Aug 2, 2012)

When is the best time to start Malolatic Fermentation? After Primary? After dry? Wait longer? This is my first batch of wine using grapes and also using Malolatic Fermentation. Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks!

K


----------



## Turock (Aug 2, 2012)

First thing you should do is go read some white paper on MLF. The internet is full of articles if you do a search. E C Kraus has a good discertation on it, as do some other sites. Follow their directions exactly.


----------



## stdkls28 (Aug 2, 2012)

@Turock: Thank you for the information! I have read the write up on E C Kraus.

@ all: those of you who know the Black Spanish/Favoriate grapes in your opinion would you believe this wine would benefit from MLF? For those of you who are not familiar with this grape it is written that it is comparable to Cab Sauv.

Thanks for the input!

K


----------



## Turock (Aug 2, 2012)

If it is like a Cab Sauv, then it would definitely benefit from MLF.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 2, 2012)

Morewine has a great MLF manual as well.

Best time to do it is immediately after racking from primary. Get er done now!


----------



## stdkls28 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Mike! I will be racking from Primary to Secondary this weekend so sounds like a trip to the ol LHBS will be before that.

The tasting notes I have read say the wine is pretty acidic so I think it will benefit from a MLF and will give it a try.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 2, 2012)

Make sure to pick up some Opti-Malo or similar if you can find some (nutrient for MLB) Keep that bacteria happy!


----------



## stdkls28 (Aug 2, 2012)

Great info...will do!

Also do I need to scale down the amount of bacteria since I only have a 1 gallon batch or just use the whole package? Also if I do need to scale down; how much?

Thanks!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 2, 2012)

What they sell usually "treats" ~ 66 gallons. That said they also say you can't refreeze it once its opened. I think you can for short period of time (say 6 mo or so) If you can weigh out say 0.15 grams then I would add that and leave the rest in the package, tape it shut, put it into a smaller FREEZER bag, squeeze out as much air as possible and seal it up. Get it into the freezer as fast as reasonably possible. 

No guarantee but its worth a shot. You should know if its viable in a few days (tiny pin bubbles in the top of the neck).


----------



## stdkls28 (Aug 2, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> What they sell usually "treats" ~ 66 gallons. That said they also say you can't refreeze it once its opened. I think you can for short period of time (say 6 mo or so) If you can weigh out say 0.15 grams then I would add that and leave the rest in the package, tape it shut, put it into a smaller FREEZER bag, squeeze out as much air as possible and seal it up. Get it into the freezer as fast as reasonably possible.
> 
> No guarantee but its worth a shot. You should know if its viable in a few days (tiny pin bubbles in the top of the neck).



Thanks mike, I will try that


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 2, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> What they sell usually "treats" ~ 66 gallons. That said they also say you can't refreeze it once its opened. I think you can for short period of time (say 6 mo or so) If you can weigh out say 0.15 grams then I would add that and leave the rest in the package, tape it shut, put it into a smaller FREEZER bag, squeeze out as much air as possible and seal it up. Get it into the freezer as fast as reasonably possible.
> 
> No guarantee but its worth a shot. You should know if its viable in a few days (tiny pin bubbles in the top of the neck).


 
I partially agree with Mike. Yes you could split the package if you don't want to put the entire thing in.

I would not chance saving the rest of it though for another time if you can't use it right away. You put way to much time and energy into doing an mlf to take a crap shoot. Testing to see how the mlf is coming along is not cheap either. I really think Mike will agree with this also when he reads it (if he doesn't I'll be sending him a pink slip).


----------



## robie (Aug 2, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I partially agree with Mike. Yes you could split the package if you don't want to put the entire thing in.
> 
> I would not chance saving the rest of it though for another time if you can't use it right away. You put way to much time and energy into doing an mlf to take a crap shoot. Testing to see how the mlf is coming along is not cheap either. I really think Mike will agree with this also when he reads it (if he doesn't I'll be sending him a pink slip).



My last MLF, I had trouble getting it going. I had saved some of the packet of bacteria and was glad I did, because I had to re-inoculate. I guess I was lucky the second dose was still good. I do realize if I hadn't used it fairly soon, it likely would not have been any good. Just another point of view.


----------



## joea132 (Aug 2, 2012)

I've used VP41 with success multiple times in the past. It's now my mlb choice.


----------



## stdkls28 (Aug 3, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Testing to see how the mlf is coming along is not cheap either. I really think Mike will agree with this also when he reads it (if he doesn't I'll be sending him a pink slip).


 
Thanks for the info and what is used to test the progress of MLF?

EDIT: I found it: Malolactic Chromatography Testing. the one I found was $65.00.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 3, 2012)

You need to pick up a MLF Test Kit


----------



## robie (Aug 3, 2012)

Gotta remember that if your PH is really low, you will have to choose A special MLB for it. Temperature, and PH are very important.


----------



## stdkls28 (Aug 3, 2012)

robie said:


> Gotta remember that if your PH is really low, you will have to choose A special MLB for it. Temperature, and PH are very important.


 
The only MLB I have access to is from Defalcos wine supply:

Wyeast #4007XL Malo-Lactic Culture 

$7.99 
- A liquid version of malo-lactic culture. This one is a blend of two different strains, one of which will operate in conditions as acidic as pH 2.9 and temperatures as low as 55 degrees (inoculates 5 gallons)


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 3, 2012)

Sounds like it has the low pH issue going for it (thats good, it will work in low pH). High ABV can also cause problems as well for MLB. Sulfites obviously as well. Its best if you know all your numbers. (pH, TA, ABV, SO2)


----------



## stdkls28 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks, will test ph, ta and SO2, abv will be 12%


----------

